# Ana's birthday cake



## allheart

*I love this cake. The folks did an amazing job with it. It is all natural, and I think sooooooo pretty. Yes that would be dear Leo, in the pic, sniffing away, with a little tongue showing :wub:*


:sorry: *Now here is where I was a bad Mommy . I was waiting for hubby to come home, so we could watch the kids enjoy it together. And don't worry, they will only get a very small piece.*

*But as the day goes, I do tend to get a little weaker, okay alot weaker, with the lymes, but I know it will pass, and I will be back to my self again soon. :aktion033:*

*Anyway, OMG, the dates were flying by, and I then realized what date it was, oh my, I had to have it overnighted. Hubby said, the shipping cost more than the cake :w00t:. Oh well, each baby, on their special day, gets a cake. The cake had to be defrosted anyway, and has a good shelf life. Thank God!! Hubby was checking on it last night. So we are good to go.*

*Please forgive little Ana's appearance. She did have a wonderful birthday, but we tired her out, and I didn't have the heart, to disturb her. Awwww and check out her wittle chicken legs from her spay awwww. The hair is growing in, but I still call her my chicken little. :wub:*

*What's a matter little sis? Mia I didn't get my birthday cake :huh: Don't worry little Ana, just means your special day, is that much longer.*









*But I did see Mommy and Daddy preparing it last night, so I think today is the day, we can all share it :chili:*









*Well, I sure hope it's today, I am one now ya know. *









*I can almost taste it Mia :biggrin:*









*Bless her little heart, I'm so sorry little Ana, but today is your special day too. :wub:*


----------



## aprilb

What a beautiful cake!!!!:chili::chili: Would you send me one?!:HistericalSmiley:I'm glad you have sweet Ana.:wub:


----------



## LuvMyBoys

What a pretty cake. What's it made out of, and where did you order it from?

I love Ana's little chicken legs! I think you could start a new Maltese fashion trend with that look!


----------



## Grace'sMom

:Flowers 2:Aww.. happy birthday little Ana!

The cake is very pretty. How fun it is going to be with the three of them! They will be so happy:happy: .... I do think Leo will be the happiest, tho LOL boys......


----------



## allheart

aprilb said:


> What a beautiful cake!!!!:chili::chili: Would you send me one?!:HistericalSmiley:I'm glad you have sweet Ana.:wub:


April you are so sweet, I could kiss all your babies on their precious noses...soo cute. I most certainly will send you one  Oh and we are sooooo glad to have our little chicken little too :wub:



LuvMyBoys said:


> What a pretty cake. What's it made out of, and where did you order it from?
> 
> I love Ana's little chicken legs! I think you could start a new Maltese fashion trend with that look!


I know, she looks so cute with her chicken legs. Usually they only shave one paw, but with Ana they did shave both. When we dropped her off, I told them, please do whatever you need to do. Hair always grows back.

Here is where I got the cake. Ther people are sooooooooooooo nice. They even called me, just to reassure me, it would get their on time.

On their it does show the ingredients and the different flavors.

Here is the website.

8 Heart Celebration Pawty Cake


----------



## allheart

Grace'sMom said:


> :Flowers 2:Aww.. happy birthday little Ana!
> 
> The cake is very pretty. How fun it is going to be with the three of them! They will be so happy:happy: .... I do think Leo will be the happiest, tho LOL boys......


 
LOL you are so right. Do you know, since I got Ana, during meal times, I have never ever seen this in my life. He will wait till his sisters are done their meal, he just sits there like a gentleman, and when he sees they are done, then he eats. God love him. :wub:


----------



## MoonDog

*Bless her little heart, I'm so sorry little Ana, but today is your special day too. *:wub:

I think if you're with Ana, every single day is special! She's so precious!


----------



## Sylie

That is a beautiful cake. Dear little Ana is so precious. 

I just realized that the poodle cut obviously evolved from the spay shave.


----------



## allheart

Sylie said:


> That is a beautiful cake. Dear little Ana is so precious.
> 
> I just realized that the poodle cut obviously evolved from the spay shave.


 :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: Oh Lord please help me. Slyvia you are a riot. Oh my goodness, I keep holding my head and can't stop laughing. Bless you Slyvia. Oh my word, :HistericalSmiley:


Thank you everyone sooooooooooooooo much. You all are so sweet. Many hugs and love.


----------



## edelweiss

Yummm! Looks lovely. Hope it was good Ana!


----------



## lynda

Awwww, that cake is fit for a princess. I am so happy you got it for Princess Ana.:wub: Wish we could be there to celebrate with you. I have a feeling your birthday parties are much more fun than ours.


----------



## romeo&juliet

OMG how adorable and perfect is that cake thank you for sharing :wub::wub:


----------



## hoaloha

she looks adorable even with her chicken little legs :-D happy day for you miss Ana!


----------



## Lacie's Mom

Christine -- just tell her that she's having a "Birthday Week" which is even more special. Love the cake -- looks Yummy. And, of course, precious little Ana looks adorable. Love the "chicken legs". I remember when Tilly had those. Reminded me of a poodle.


----------



## allheart

Lacie's Mom said:


> Christine -- just tell her that she's having a "Birthday Week" which is even more special. Love the cake -- looks Yummy. And, of course, precious little Ana looks adorable. Love the "chicken legs". I remember when Tilly had those. Reminded me of a poodle.


I do feel bad Lynn, but I think with all the excitement with her actual day, it may work out better this way.

Lynn, did they shave both of Tilly's legs? I don't mind at all, trust me. 

Then end result is she came out so wonderful from her spay. And yup Birthday week


----------



## TLR

Aww I love Ana's birthday cake and her chicken legs!!!!


----------



## Snowbody

Gorgeous cake for a gorgeous girl. :wub::wub:


----------



## SweetMalteseAngels

Awwwww~~~ Ana always look soooooooooooo adorable. Pretty cake for a pretty girl!!!


----------



## Lacie's Mom

allheart said:


> Lynn, did they shave both of Tilly's legs? I don't mind at all, trust me.


Both of Tilly's legs were shaved (like Ana's) when she was sick with HGE at about 18 months. I thought she was at death's doorstep so didn't care how much they shaved -- just get those IVs in and save my baby. And they did. 

I ordered a beautiful cake for Tilly's first B-Day. It looked sooooooo yummy that I just had to taste it. Yucky!!! But the fluffs loved it.


----------



## babycake7

Pretty girl! Pretty cake!


----------



## Matilda's mommy

Ana sweetone you are just to precious for words:smootch::heart: your cake is so yummy and so pretty, just like you baby girl


----------



## RudyRoo

I wouldn't expect anything less than perfect from you Christine! It's adorable! Happy 1st Birthday Ana!!!! (sorry so late, I am just getting caught up on sm.)


----------



## Maglily

that's a beautiful cake Christine...Ana looks adorable too.


----------



## zooeysmom

Such a beautiful cake for a beautiful girl! I just want to squeeze Ana! I looovvvvve her so much.


----------



## luvmyfluffybutt

Thanks for posting the link, I'm going to get a cake for Daisy's gotcha day!!!

Hope you loved your cake little Ana!!!


----------



## Katkoota

These are some beautiful pictures , Christine and a very beautiful cake for lil Ana :wub: 
Awwh I am so sorry to read about your lymes though ; please take care and feel strong soon again :grouphug:


----------

